# TT QS was detailed yesterday... wow! (pic heavy)



## iGenie (May 4, 2016)

The guy who did my car yesterday posted this and the pictures up on Facebook and honestly the car looks brand new now... I was so shocked at how amazing he done and how good it looks! Although after driving it down the motorway tonight the front is covered in thousands of dead bugs arghhhhhhhh!



> Saturdays all day paint correction on a lovely limited edition Audi TT..Extensive small scratches to every panel including the roof and roof pillars.This post is picture heavy but I feel it shows just how much work goes into a full paint correct and protect.


----------



## iGenie (May 4, 2016)

And another one from before he started (this should have been the first image but could only have 20 on one post)
And here is an after too!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lookalike a top job 8)


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

What camera is this? Looks superb


----------



## TTQS1 (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks superb, I bet your pleased with the result. 8)

I use a detailer regularly for my cars & wouldn't trust them to anyone else. Money well spent IMO & just a question of maintenance to keep them looking sharp.


----------



## iGenie (May 4, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Lookalike a top job 8)


Thank you mate 



Gonzalo1495 said:


> What camera is this? Looks superb


Thanks mate, the last picture from the front is on an iPhone6 and the other photos I think were on his phone too which was some android thing.



TTQS1 said:


> Looks superb, I bet your pleased with the result. 8)
> 
> I use a detailer regularly for my cars & wouldn't trust them to anyone else. Money well spent IMO & just a question of maintenance to keep them looking sharp.


Yea' mate I'm well pleased the car looks brand new and really does sparkle now. I think it was money well spent and like you said just trying to maintain and keep it looking as beautiful.... I want the air con re gassed but I'm scared of taking it to the garage to have anything done to it at the moment haha!


----------



## TTQS1 (Oct 14, 2013)

iGenie said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Lookalike a top job 8)
> ...


That's the next problem! Finding a garage to trust to work on it.

I'm very fussy who i let work on my car, it is after all your car & your money your spending, so any decent garage should respect that. If not don't use them again. I'm sure if you ask on here some one in your area will point you in the right direction.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

If you are looking for a reputable garage that you can trust to work on the TT then try the phirm in lightwater,i know the guys very well and they can be trusted 100% and there work is to the highest of standards,im very fussy with my cars and these guys are the ONLY people who work on my TT and also on my mk2 golf.


----------



## iGenie (May 4, 2016)

Reasty said:


> If you are looking for a reputable garage that you can trust to work on the TT then try the phirm in lightwater,i know the guys very well and they can be trusted 100% and there work is to the highest of standards,im very fussy with my cars and these guys are the ONLY people who work on my TT and also on my mk2 golf.


Sweet mate thank you very much for that I will give them a look up and check them out thanks


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

iGenie said:


> Reasty said:
> 
> 
> > If you are looking for a reputable garage that you can trust to work on the TT then try the phirm in lightwater,i know the guys very well and they can be trusted 100% and there work is to the highest of standards,im very fussy with my cars and these guys are the ONLY people who work on my TT and also on my mk2 golf.
> ...


No problem mate,i may see you driving around as i only live in farnborough! :wink:


----------



## iGenie (May 4, 2016)

Reasty said:


> iGenie said:
> 
> 
> > Reasty said:
> ...


Haha awesome mate, I work in Farnborough so you more than likely will! What TT do you drive I'll try and keep an eye out for you haha.


----------



## rlszer (Jun 9, 2014)

Reasty, aren't the Phirm now at Blackwater, on the small industrial est?

iGene, they have a good rep, bit more expensive than some but cheaper than MD.

I live in Mytchett, and have always been able to get Audi to PM, Indies - Guildford more compliant.

Ron


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Sorry! yeh i meant blackwater not lightwater,they are abit more expensive but they do things the right way and can be trusted.


----------



## iGenie (May 4, 2016)

Sweet mate got a re gas booked in Thursday so will see what they are like.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I've got one of these coming in this afternoon for a full detail, great work btw!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

darylbenfield said:


> I've got one of these coming in this afternoon for a full detail, great work btw!


Get some pictures up when it's finished


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Will do, video currently in the works.


----------

